# We’ve added a dark theme to canonrumors.com



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 5, 2018)

> Just a brief update about the site. We have added a new “light theme/dark theme” toggle at the top right of the website. Many tablet and phone-based readers have requested this, and we finally got around to having it completed. This will work on both the desktop and mobile versions of the site.
> There may be some tweaks to the dark theme in the coming days.
> We are working on some other new features for the site, but don’t expect any further changes until the new year.



Continue reading...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank you very much, super bright websites I am not a fan off. Oh and look out for the new media query that checks the users preference. This allows the css to pick up the users preference based on the OS and even changes in real time if the user's OS is set to switch at nightfall.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 5, 2018)

For sure not my #1 prio feature but thanks for adding. 
Good to use along the way and in the evening.


----------



## slclick (Dec 5, 2018)

Choice is always good, even if you choose not to use it.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 5, 2018)

I really like it. Looks super on OSX Mojave in Dark Mode. Much easier on the eyes if you put in a lot of screen time IMO.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 5, 2018)

Interesting idea, but red text on grey is hard to read.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Dec 5, 2018)

awesome thanks!!!!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 5, 2018)

DO NOT TRY THE DARK THEME!

Once you go to the dark side, forever will it consume your destiny.

Seriously though, it looks great, I like it! Thanks!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 5, 2018)

We'll be working on a bug tomorrow to make sure the dark theme "sticks" when you change pages for folks that are not logged in.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Dec 6, 2018)

I almost never post but this got me to login!

This is awesome and I love it. Also, the fact that even all the product images seem to adapt as well is also cool. So much easier on my eyes.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 6, 2018)

SpaceGhost said:


> I almost never post but this got me to login!
> 
> This is awesome and I love it. Also, the fact that even all the product images seem to adapt as well is also cool. So much easier on my eyes.



The images will adapt going forward, using .png instead of jpg. I won't be going back to the 7000 or previous posts and fixing the images.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 6, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> DO NOT TRY THE DARK THEME!
> 
> Once you go to the dark side, forever will it consume your destiny.


The dark side - I've been there. (see left)


----------



## pwp (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice! I'm not generally a big fan of dark themes, but the new CR theme seems to suit the new design way better than the light theme. Works for me!

-pw


----------



## vjlex (Dec 6, 2018)

This is like the L lens, red ring version of the site. Classy!


----------



## Stuart (Dec 6, 2018)

Love it, thanks.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you. Now it's just missing Facebook to do the same.


----------



## dcm (Dec 6, 2018)

You might tweak the color scheme for the "Dark" style for people that are color challenged. There are three basic types: deuteranopia (green), protanopia (red), and tritanopia (blue). Protanopes like myself can't take advantage of the style given the current color scheme. These isn't enough color contrast. Here's some comparisons for people with normal color vision and protanopia for the Dark style that I created using Color Oracle on my Mac. Fortunately, mine is not quite quite this severe, I do see some red. For now I'll stick with the light style.

Many sites that were designed for a light style have a similar problem when displayed for a dark style. The "brand" colors they chose do not work well with the dark scheme, such as the reds in this case. My students are usually amazed when I show them how their web designs appear to someone that is colorblind during my lectures. It is an eye-opening experience. 

Suggestion: Do not use your logo/brand color as a text color. Pick a color that works equally well on light/dark styles for those that are color challenged. Or use a pair of colors like normal text. https://medium.com/eightshapes-llc/light-dark-9f8ea42c9081


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 11, 2018)

doesn´t look good for some images.

needs more careful masking work in photoshop.

urgs....


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

JonSnow said:


> doesn´t look good for some images.
> 
> needs more careful masking work in photoshop.
> 
> urgs....



That's nothing to do with masking, but how PNG-8 is saved. I'm going to use PNG-24 going forward unless I figure out how to correct the issue you're showing.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

dcm said:


> You might tweak the color scheme for the "Dark" style for people that are color challenged. There are three basic types: deuteranopia (green), protanopia (red), and tritanopia (blue). Protanopes like myself can't take advantage of the style given the current color scheme. These isn't enough color contrast. Here's some comparisons for people with normal color vision and protanopia for the Dark style that I created using Color Oracle on my Mac. Fortunately, mine is not quite quite this severe, I do see some red. For now I'll stick with the light style.
> 
> Many sites that were designed for a light style have a similar problem when displayed for a dark style. The "brand" colors they chose do not work well with the dark scheme, such as the reds in this case. My students are usually amazed when I show them how their web designs appear to someone that is colorblind during my lectures. It is an eye-opening experience.
> 
> Suggestion: Do not use your logo/brand color as a text color. Pick a color that works equally well on light/dark styles for those that are color challenged. Or use a pair of colors like normal text. https://medium.com/eightshapes-llc/light-dark-9f8ea42c9081



Thank-you, we made the red lighter, but that's obviously not going to correct your issue. We'll pick something else more neutral for links.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

We have fixed a bug that caused the "dark theme" from not "sticking" during page changes. The only people now that likely won't be able to "stick" the dark theme are folks who have cookies turned off.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 11, 2018)

The less intense red looks better although it's still not that easy to read. The dark theme now seems to persist even when I'm not logged in. Thanks!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

We removed the red and now use our yellow/orange colour. It looks way better for me. Any colour challenged folks, please let me know if this is still an issue.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 11, 2018)

The new color looks great. Good choice!


----------



## dcm (Dec 12, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> We removed the red and now use our yellow/orange colour. It looks way better for me. Any colour challenged folks, please let me know if this is still an issue.



Thanks. The new link color is much better for me. The new color works well for all three forms of colorblindness in the simulation I use. Some button text (Attach files, Watch, ...) would benefit from the same treatment. Seems it hasn't propagated everywhere yet, some of the links in forum views still appear red (What's New, New Posts). Just noticed the text highlight color is also red. So still some work left on the style sheet, but the direction is quite promising.

Thanks for listening.


----------

